# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Zebra help

## Panos2000

Zebra σε Debian


ZEBRA.CONF
! 
! Zebra configuration saved from vty 
! 2003/01/26 21:04:47 
! 
hostname gw.kwn.gr 
! password mytelnetpassword 
! enable password myadminpassword 
log file /var/log/zebra/zebra.log 
! 
interface eth0 
description eth0: Tony_Lan 
! 
interface eth1 
description eth1: KWN_AP_TONY_1 
! 
interface eth2 
description eth2: KWN_AP_TONY_2 
! 
interface eth3 
description eth1: empty 
! 
! 
line vty 
!


RIPD.CONF
! 
! Zebra configuration saved from vty 
! 2003/01/26 20:54:45 
! 
hostname gw.kwn.gr 
! password mytelnetpassword 
! enable password myadminpassword 
log file /var/log/zebra/ripd.log 
! debug rip events 
router rip 
network eth0 
network eth1 
network eth2 
network eth3 
redistribute connected 

distribute-list kwn in eth0 
distribute-list kwn out eth0 
distribute-list kwn in eth1 
distribute-list kwn out eth1 
distribute-list kwn in eth2 
distribute-list kwn out eth2 
distribute-list kwn in eth3 
distribute-list kwn out eth3 

access-list awmn permit 192.0.0.0/8 
access-list awmn deny any 


Μετά το edit στα config files και ενώ είμαι στο /etc/init.d/ όταν δίνω zebra restart παίρνω:

2003/06/10 18:06:29 ZEBRA: can't create router advertisement socket: Address family not supported by protocol
2003/06/10 18:06:29 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
2003/06/10 18:06:29 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
2003/06/10 18:06:29 ZEBRA: Can't connect to SNMP agent with SMUX
2003/06/10 18:06:39 ZEBRA: Can't connect to SNMP agent with SMUX
2003/06/10 18:06:49 ZEBRA: Can't connect to SNMP agent with SMUX


Η κάρτα δικτύου είναι της Adaptec με 4 ports:
eth0 -> 192.168.0.1
eth1 -> 192.168.1.1
eth2 -> 192.168.2.1
eth3 -> 192.168.3.1

...και ασφαλώς βλέπω wirelessly μόνο μέχρι το Linux box και πουθενά παραπέρα εφ' όσον είμαι π.χ. στο 192.168.1.3

Καμμιά ιδέα; Τι κάνω λάθος ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Panos2000

Ρίχτε ένα χέρι βοηθείας ρε παιδιά κι απο εδώ... Τι φταίει στο συγκεκριμένο setup?

----------


## Achille

Είχα την εντύπωση πως σου είχα απαντήσει, μάλλον δεν θα έκανα post...
στείλε λίγο το /etc/network/interfaces και τα αποτελέσματα των εντολών ifconfig και route.

----------


## Achille

> distribute-list kwn in eth0 
> distribute-list kwn out eth0 
> distribute-list kwn in eth1 
> distribute-list kwn out eth1 
> distribute-list kwn in eth2 
> distribute-list kwn out eth2 
> distribute-list kwn in eth3 
> distribute-list kwn out eth3 
> 
> ...


το 192.0.0.0/8 είναι λάθος, πρέπει να το κάνεις 192.168.0.0/16
Επίσης τώρα είδα ότι ονομάζεις την access-list σου "awmn" και στις distribute lists βάζεις rule "kwn"...
επομένως βάλε αυτές τις γραμμές και ξαναδοκίμασε:

access-list kwn permit 192.168.0.0/16
access-list kwn deny any

----------


## Panos2000

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια Αχιλέα!!!!

Έκανα τις αλλαγές που πρότεινες (έφτιαξα τη λίστα απο awmn σε kwn... και άλλαξα απο 192.0.0.0/8 σε 192.168.0.0/16). Κατόπιν με zebra restart έλαβα πάλι το γνωστό μήνυμα λάθους:


2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: can't create router advertisement socket: Address family not supported by protocol
2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: Can't connect to SNMP agent with SMUX
2003/06/13 16:01:11 ZEBRA: Can't connect to SNMP agent with SMUX



Όπως μου ζήτησες σου στέλνω το /etc/network/interfaces:

# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup( :: , ifdown( :: 

# The loopback interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The first network card - this entry was created during the Debian installatio
n
# (network, broadcast and gateway are optional)
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 192.168.1.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.1.0
broadcast 192.168.1.255

auto eth2 
iface eth2 inet static
address 192.168.2.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.2.0
broadcast 192.168.2.255

auto eth3
iface eth3 inet static
address 192.168.3.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.3.0
broadcast 192.168.3.255


το ifconfig μου: (Η κάρτα είναι μία Adaptec με 4 ports που την πήρα απο τον Μάνο (Jabarlee))

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00 :: 1:1A:37:84 
inet addr:192.168.0.1 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:5385 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:4484 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:4
collisions:2 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:1349108 (1.2 MiB) TX bytes:590112 (576.2 KiB)
Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000 

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00 :: 1:1A:37:9D 
inet addr:192.168.1.1 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:8488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2421 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:879537 (858.9 KiB) TX bytes:267001 (260.7 KiB)
Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc400 

eth2 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00 :: 1:1A:37:91 
inet addr:192.168.2.1 Bcast:192.168.2.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2165 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:654 (654.0 b) TX bytes:136774 (133.5 KiB)
Interrupt:12 Base address:0xc800 

eth3 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00 :: 1:1A:37:A3 
inet addr:192.168.3.1 Bcast:192.168.3.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:1518 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1518
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
Interrupt:5 Base address:0xcc00 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:3924 Metric:1
RX packets:1770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:1770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:147632 (144.1 KiB) TX bytes:147632 (144.1 KiB)

και το route μου:

Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
empty * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth3
access_point_2 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth2
access_point_1 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

Σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου και την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σου!

----------


## Achille

> 2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
> 2003/06/13 16:01:01 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused


Αφελής ερώτηση, αλλά σαν root το κάνεις το /etc/init.d/zebra start έτσι;
Αν κάνεις "ps ax" βλέπεις να τρέχει η zebra και ο ripd;
Στο αρχείο /etc/zebra/daemons έχεις βάλει να τρέχει η zebra και ο ripd;
Βάλε το πακέτο lsof (apt-get install lsof) και κοίταξε να δεις αν κάνουν σωστά bind τα ports (lsof | grep TCP),(lsof | grep UDP)
Αν χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο firewall ή NAT, στείλε τις εντολές που το σηκώνεις.
Support για Multicasting έχεις στον πυρήνα σου;

----------


## Panos2000

> Αφελής ερώτηση, αλλά σαν root το κάνεις το /etc/init.d/zebra start έτσι;


Ναι




> Αν κάνεις "ps ax" βλέπεις να τρέχει η zebra και ο ripd;


Ναι




> Στο αρχείο /etc/zebra/daemons έχεις βάλει να τρέχει η zebra και ο ripd;


Ναι




> Βάλε το πακέτο lsof (apt-get install lsof) και κοίταξε να δεις αν κάνουν σωστά bind τα ports (lsof | grep TCP),(lsof | grep UDP)


Δεν έχω ιδέα για τι μιλάς...




> Αν χρησιμοποιείς κάποιο firewall ή NAT, στείλε τις εντολές που το σηκώνεις.


Δεν χρησιμοποιώ ΝΑΤ η κάποιο Firewall




> Support για Multicasting έχεις στον πυρήνα σου;


Δεν έχω ιδέα...

...και τώρα τι κάνουμε;

----------


## nasos

> ...και τώρα τι κάνουμε;


Γιατί δεν βάζεις Windows 2000/Server?  ::

----------


## Achille

> ...και ασφαλώς βλέπω wirelessly μόνο μέχρι το Linux box και πουθενά παραπέρα εφ' όσον είμαι π.χ. στο 192.168.1.3


Τώρα το είδα αυτό. Ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει η zebra, έπρεπε να βλέπεις τα connected δίκτυα, απλά δεν θα έβλεπες τίποτα από εκεί και πέρα (υπάρχουν αλήθεια δίκτυα από εκεί και πέρα; πχ έχει κάποιος το 192.168.4.1;)
Μάλλον δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το IP Forwarding.

[email protected]:~# cat /etc/network/options 
ip_forward=yes
spoofprotect=yes
syncookies=no

Μόλις το αλλάξεις, κάνε /etc/init.d/networking restart και /etc/init.d/zebra restart.
Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping από το 192.168.1.3 πχ στο 192.168.0.3, να παίξει πρώτα αυτό, και μετά βλέπουμε για τη zebra.

----------


## Panos2000

> Ακόμα και αν δεν παίζει η zebra, έπρεπε να βλέπεις τα connected δίκτυα, απλά δεν θα έβλεπες τίποτα από εκεί και πέρα (υπάρχουν αλήθεια δίκτυα από εκεί και πέρα; πχ έχει κάποιος το 192.168.4.1


Υπάρχει στο 192.168.0.1 το τοπικό δίκτυο με 2 Windows PC και το Linux, στο 192.168.1.1 ένα DLINK 900+ που συνδέονται πάνω του 10 χρήστες, στο 192.168.2.1 ένα DLINK 900+ που συνδέεται πάνω του 1 χρήστης, στο 192.168.3.1 δεν υπάρχει ακόμα τίποτα και σκοπεύουμε να βάλουμε ένα 810+ για να συνδέεται με ένα άλλο 810+ αργότερα... Με άλλα λόγια στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο υπάρχουν 2 access points σε διαφορετικά κανάλια που συνδέονται όλοι οι τωρινοί χρήστες

Το δίκτυο αυτή τη σιγμή σέρνεται και πιστεύουμε ότι οφείλεται στους πολλούς χρήστες πάνω στο πρώτο DLINK 900+ (γι αυτό και θέλουμε να στήσουμε και το δεύτερο DLINK 900+ και να τους μοιράσουμε...). Δυστυχώς οι πιο πολλοί χρήστες έχουν 900+ σε client mode οπότε δεν μπορούμε απλά να βάλουμε ένα καλύτερο Access Point και να ησυχάσουμε μιας και το 900+ σε client mode δεν υποστηρίζει συνδέσεις σε άλλα Access Points πέρα απο DLink και δεν είναι απολύτως 802.11b συμβατό... (Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος)




> Μάλλον δεν έχεις ενεργοποιήσει το IP Forwarding.
> 
> [email protected]:~# cat /etc/network/options 
> ip_forward=yes
> spoofprotect=yes
> syncookies=no


Κι όμως ήταν ενεργοποιημένο!




> Μόλις το αλλάξεις, κάνε /etc/init.d/networking restart και /etc/init.d/zebra restart.


 ...και παρ' όλο που υπάρχει το "networking" σκριπτάκι μέσα στο init.d, παίρνω:
rathole:/etc/init.d# networking restart
bash: networking: command not found




> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις ping από το 192.168.1.3 πχ στο 192.168.0.3, να παίξει πρώτα αυτό, και μετά βλέπουμε για τη zebra.


Δοκιμάζω να κάνω ping απο το 192.168.1.3 (μέσω eth1) στο 192.168.0.10 (μέσω eth0 τοπικό δίκτυο πάνω στο οποίο είναι συνδεμένο το Linux) και στο 192.168.2.50 (μέσω eth2 σε ένα DLINK 900+) αλλά δεν παίρνω καμμία απάντηση... Απο το Linux βέβαια τα βλέπω όλα!

Μήπως πρέπει να δώσω κάποια συγκεκριμένα routes στο routing table η να καθορίσω κάποια gateways;

rathole:/etc/init.d# route
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
empty * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth3
access_point_2 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth2
access_point_1 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
localnet * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0


Αχιλέα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σου μέχρι τώρα! Αν μπορείς σε παρακαλώ προσπάθησε να με βοηθήσεις λίγο ακόμα μπας και τα καταφέρω να παίξει το δίκτυο...  ::

----------


## Achille

> μιας και το 900+ σε client mode δεν υποστηρίζει συνδέσεις σε άλλα Access Points πέρα απο DLink και δεν είναι απολύτως 802.11b συμβατό... (Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος)


Δεν ισχύει ακριβώς αυτό, εγώ είχα πελάτη με DLink 900+ σε Hostap. Ο dti έχει σε Intel. Νομίζω πλεον ότι έχει λυθεί το θέμα με τη συμβατότητα, είναι πλέον θέμα ταχύτητας. Έτσι και αλλιώς με 10 χρήστες σε 1 AP ότι και να βάλεις θα ζορίζεται.



> Μόλις το αλλάξεις, κάνε /etc/init.d/networking restart και /etc/init.d/zebra restart.


Το "." δεν είναι στο path του root για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν θέλεις να τρέξεις κάτι που είναι στο τοπικό directory πρέπει να το τρέξεις με "./" μπροστά. Δηλαδή ./networking restart.
Μη μου πεις ότι έτρεχες και τη zebra έτσι!




> Δοκιμάζω να κάνω ping απο το 192.168.1.3 (μέσω eth1) στο 192.168.0.10 (μέσω eth0 τοπικό δίκτυο πάνω στο οποίο είναι συνδεμένο το Linux) και στο 192.168.2.50 (μέσω eth2 σε ένα DLINK 900+) αλλά δεν παίρνω καμμία απάντηση... Απο το Linux βέβαια τα βλέπω όλα!


Μάλλον τότε θα έχεις λάθος default gw στα PC σου. Δεν χρειάζεσαι zebra για να κάνεις routing σε connected interfaces, αφού λες ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο το ip forwarding, έπρεπε να κάνει.
Στο PC με IP 192.168.1.3 πρέπει να έχεις default gw το 192.168.1.1, στο 192.168.0.10 το 192.168.0.1 κλπ.
Αν τα PC τρέχουν windows και έχουν modem για να μπαίνουν στο internet, δοκίμασε όταν όλοι είναι αποσυνδεδεμένοι. Αν παίξει, πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να βάλεις ένα static route στα windows που να δείχνει που πρέπει να βρουν το wireless δίκτυο.
Η εντολή είναι:
route -p add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 192.168.x.1
όπου x βάζεις το default gateway που έχει το κάθε μηχάνημα (ανάλογα σε ποιο subnet είναι)

----------


## Panos2000

> Δεν ισχύει ακριβώς αυτό, εγώ είχα πελάτη με DLink 900+ σε Hostap. Ο dti έχει σε Intel. Νομίζω πλεον ότι έχει λυθεί το θέμα με τη συμβατότητα, είναι πλέον θέμα ταχύτητας. Έτσι και αλλιώς με 10 χρήστες σε 1 AP ότι και να βάλεις θα ζορίζεται.


Καλά τα νέα για πιθανή συμβατότητα με Hostap και Intel! Γνωρίζω ότι για να λύσω το πρόβλημα του δικτύου μου πρέπει να μοιράσω τους χρήστες σε παραπάνω Access Points. Εδώ εισέρχεται το θέμα του routing κι έχουμε κολλήσει εκεί...




> Το "." δεν είναι στο path του root για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν θέλεις να τρέξεις κάτι που είναι στο τοπικό directory πρέπει να το τρέξεις με "./" μπροστά. Δηλαδή ./networking restart.
> Μη μου πεις ότι έτρεχες και τη zebra έτσι!


  ::  

rathole:/etc/init.d# ./networking restart
Reconfiguring network interfaces: done.

rathole:/etc/init.d# ./zebra restart
Stopping Zebra daemons: zebra (bgpd) ripd (ripngd) (ospfd) (ospf6d) (zebra).
Starting Zebra daemons (prio:10): zebra2003/06/14 14:46:41 ZEBRA: can't create router advertisement socket: Address family not supported by protocol
2003/06/14 14:46:41 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
2003/06/14 14:46:41 ZEBRA: netlink-cmd sendto failed: Connection refused
ripd.

Ρε συ Αχιλλέα, τι σημαίνει "Address family not supported by protocol"; Συγγνώμη αν ακουστεί αυτό που θα πώ βλακεία αλλά μήπως η zebra δεν υποστηρίζει τις διευθύνσεις τύπου 192.168.*.*; Όλα τα παραδείγματα που έχει στο documentation της ήταν για διευθύνσεις 10.0.*.* ...




> Μάλλον τότε θα έχεις λάθος default gw στα PC σου. Δεν χρειάζεσαι zebra για να κάνεις routing σε connected interfaces, αφού λες ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο το ip forwarding, έπρεπε να κάνει.
> Στο PC με IP 192.168.1.3 πρέπει να έχεις default gw το 192.168.1.1, στο 192.168.0.10 το 192.168.0.1 κλπ.


Έτσι έχω όλα τα PC που έχουν Windows. Όλα, ανάλογα με το subnet που ανήκουν έχουν το ανάλογο gateway. π.χ. αυτά που είναι στο 192.168.1.* έχουν για gateway το 192.168.1.1, αυτά που είναι στο 192.168.0.* έχουν για gateway το 192.168.0.1 κ.ο.κ.




> Αν τα PC τρέχουν windows και έχουν modem για να μπαίνουν στο internet, δοκίμασε όταν όλοι είναι αποσυνδεδεμένοι. Αν παίξει, πάει να πει ότι πρέπει να βάλεις ένα static route στα windows που να δείχνει που πρέπει να βρουν το wireless δίκτυο.
> Η εντολή είναι:
> route -p add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 192.168.x.1
> όπου x βάζεις το default gateway που έχει το κάθε μηχάνημα (ανάλογα σε ποιο subnet είναι)


Το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν δουλεύει...  :: 

Σε παρακαλώ Αχιλλέα μη με παρατήσεις. Καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως να σε εκνευρίζει η αμάθειά μου αλλά σε παρακαλώ ρίξε κανα-δυό ιδεούλες ακόμα στο τραπέζι! Είμαι πρόθυμος να δοκιμάσω τα πάντα... Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## xaotikos

Όχι μια χαρά παίζει η zebra με τα 192.168*.*

----------


## Panos2000

> Όχι μια χαρά παίζει η zebra με τα 192.168*.*


Ευχαριστώ xaotikos! Τουλάχιστον τώρα ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που δεν παίζει η zebra...

----------


## xaotikos

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σε βοηθήσω και με τα υπόλοιπα  ::

----------


## Achille

Πάνο, αν ψάχνεις ακόμα γιατί δε σου δουλεύει η zebra, είναι γιατί κάτι λείπει από τον default πυρήνα του debian.
Κατέβασε και κάνε compile πυρήνα από το http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/pub/linux και θα δουλέψει.
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι τις 17 Ιουλίου που θα είμαι στην Κω για να σε βοηθήσω προσωπικά  ::

----------


## Panos2000

> Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι τις 17 Ιουλίου που θα είμαι στην Κω για να σε βοηθήσω προσωπικά


Θα κατέβεις στην Κω;  ::  Θα χαρώ πολύ να σε γνωρίσω απο κοντά!!! Έλα απο το μπαράκι μου (http://www.west.gr) στο Barstreet της Κω να πιούμε κανένα ποτάκι και να τα πούμε!  ::  Αν σε σταματήσουν στην πόρτα, απλά ζήτησε τον Πάνο στο Bar και πες ότι με γνωρίζεις...  ::  

Θα κατέβεις για διακοπές η για δουλειά;

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν σε σταματήσουν στην πόρτα, απλά ζήτησε τον Πάνο στο Bar και πες ότι με γνωρίζεις


Και αν και αυτό δεν δουλέψει, δώσε τους IP Netmask και Gateway

----------


## tassos

> ... στο Barstreet της Κω ...


’σχετο: Δεν είναι η Κως, της Κους; Ρωτάω έναν Κώο, μπας και ξέρει...  ::

----------


## Panos2000

> Ασχετο: Δεν είναι η Κως, της Κους; Ρωτάω έναν Κώο, μπας και ξέρει...


κους-κους  ::

----------

